# Wer hat die Tollste Figur



## neman64 (24 Dez. 2009)

Möchte gerne Wissen welcher Star die Tollste Figur hat






Für mich hat Sonja Kraus die Tollste Figur


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Dez. 2009)

Sonya Kraus.


----------



## Katzun (25 Dez. 2009)

also für mich ganz klar



 





 

 





p.s. schönes bild von sonya, kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## xxsurfer (25 Dez. 2009)

*...also ich finde Heidi Klum ist sensationell gebaut !​*





​


----------



## dreaven3 (25 Dez. 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## Stoney (25 Dez. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt:hearts:


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

hEIDI KABEL


----------



## johncen (28 Dez. 2009)

Natürlich *Charlotte Engelhardt*! :drip: Ist doch klar!


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Sonja Kraus hat sicherlich NICHT die schönste Figur. Mir gefällt Silikon nicht. Da ist dann eher Kate Beckinsale meine Favoritin.


----------



## xxsurfer (28 Dez. 2009)

Ähmm....Sonya ist *silikonfrei*,es entsteht nur leicht
der Eindruck weil sie ihre Dinger immer so nach oben
*quetscht* und mit *Klebeband* fixiert.


----------



## Stefan24100 (29 Dez. 2009)

*Kim Kardashian *


----------



## neman64 (1 Jan. 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1. Sonya Kraus 3 Stimmen
2. Charlotte Engelhardt 2 Stimmen
Heidi Kabel 2 Stimmen
4. Djamilia Rowe 1 Stimme
Heidi Klum 1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale 1 Stimme
Kim Kardashiani 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme

Werde jeden 1. im Monat ein Zwischenergebnis machen, sollte ich nicht vergessen.


----------



## Katzun (2 Jan. 2010)

xxsurfer schrieb:


> Ähmm....Sonya ist *silikonfrei*,es entsteht nur leicht
> der Eindruck weil sie ihre Dinger immer so nach oben
> *quetscht* und mit *Klebeband* fixiert.




genau, und die erde ist eine scheibe:thumbup:

aber du darfst gern selber von früher zu heute vergleichen














[URL=http://img261.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=34432_6_123_90lo.jpg]



[/URL]


----------



## MrTux (2 Jan. 2010)

Ich würd eher sagen, ich mit meinen weichen Pinguinartigen Rundungen 

ich sag mal Charlotte Engelhardt  

Warum hängt hier niemand ne Umfrage dran?!


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
> 1. Sonya Kraus 3 Stimmen
> 2. Charlotte Engelhardt 2 Stimmen
> Heidi Kabel 2 Stimmen
> ...



Ganz klar! Emmanuelle Béart und Sophie Marceau ... oder ... !


Kate Backinsale kann man vielleicht in Betracht ziehen aber 
Sonya Kraus oder Heidi Klum? Die Vorschläge sind zu fantasielos und wer ist denn Charlotte Engelhardt, Kim Kardashiani oder Sandra Ahrabini?


----------



## Nylon-Fan (22 Jan. 2010)

Ich finde, das Jeanette Biedermann eine sehr geile Figur hat.
Natürlich gibt es auch noch viele andere Frauen, die scharf und sexy aussehen.
Somit kann man sich nicht so recht entscheiden, welche am Besten aussieht.


----------



## neman64 (4 Feb. 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1. Sonya Kraus 3 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt 3 Stimmen
3. Heidi Kabel 2 Stimmen
4. Djamilia Rowe 1 Stimme
Heidi Klum 1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale 1 Stimme
Kim Kardashiane 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Jeanette Biedermann 1 Stimme


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Feb. 2010)

Taylor Swift meine Favoritin






neman64 schöner post danke dafür


----------



## SummerC (4 Feb. 2010)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## Ronja (7 Feb. 2010)

Ganz klar für mich.....JENNIFER ANISTON!!!


 

 



Dicht gefolgt von EVANGELINE LILLY...


 

 



und PORTIA DE ROSSI


----------



## journey79 (11 Feb. 2010)

Charlotte engelhardt


----------



## johncen (18 Feb. 2010)

*Charlotte Engelhardt!* Sie ist eine Leckerschnitte!


----------



## bärlauch (19 Feb. 2010)

Für mich gibt`s nur eine:Steffi Graf
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:Siehe Bikini-Pics auf Capri


----------



## neman64 (28 Feb. 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1. Charlotte Engelhardt 5 Stimmen
2. Sonya Kraus 3 Stimmen
Heidi Kabel 3 Stimmen
4.Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Heidi Klum 1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale 1 Stimme
Kim Kardashine 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Jeanette Biedermann 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Jennifer Atinson 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme


----------



## Gamer2 (1 März 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## neman64 (1 Apr. 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1. Charlotte Engelhardt 5 Stimmen
2. Sonya Kraus 4 Stimmen
3. Heidi Kabel 3 Stimmen
4. Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Hedi Klum 1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale 1 Stimme
Kim Kardashine 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Jeanette Bidermann 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Jenniffer Attinson 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme


----------



## ironman1001 (1 Apr. 2010)

Sandra Thier


----------



## BMW2010 (5 Apr. 2010)

Jenniffer Attinson


----------



## Eisberg71 (6 Apr. 2010)

Jeanette Bidermann natürlich!


----------



## neman64 (2 Mai 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1.	Charlotte Engelhardt	5 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
3.	Heidi Kabel	3 Stimmen
4.	Jenniffer Attinson	2 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
6	Djamia Rowe	1 Stimme
Heidi Klum	1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale	1 Stimme
Kim Kardashine	1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini	1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart	1 Stimme
Tayler Swift	1 Stimme
Steffi Graf	1 Stimme
Sandra Thier	1 Stimme


----------



## hajowa (24 Mai 2010)

Das ist doch keine Frage. Die geilste Figur (für mich) hat immer noch Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## begoodtonite (25 Mai 2010)

xxsurfer schrieb:


> Ähmm....Sonya ist *silikonfrei*,es entsteht nur leicht
> der Eindruck weil sie ihre Dinger immer so nach oben
> *quetscht* und mit *Klebeband* fixiert.



sie hat doch selbst zugegeben, silikon drin zu haben


----------



## tiboea (26 Mai 2010)

Sophie Schütt!


----------



## neman64 (2 Juni 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Charlotte Engelhardt	5 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
3.	Heidi Kabel	3 Stimmen
4.	Jenniffer Attinson	2 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
6	Djamia Rowe	1 Stimme
Heidi Klum	1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale	1 Stimme
Kim Kardashine	1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini	1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart	1 Stimme
Tayler Swift	1 Stimme
Steffi Graf	1 Stimme
Sandra Thier	1 Stimme
Maria Furtwängler	1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt	1 Stimme


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​1.	Charlotte Engelhardt	5 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
3.	Heidi Kabel	3 Stimmen
4.	Jenniffer Attinson	2 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
6.	Djamia Rowe	1 Stimme
Heidi Klum	1 Stimme
Kate Backinsale	1 Stimme
Kim Kardashine	1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini	1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart	1 Stimme
Tayler Swift	1 Stimme
Steffi Graf	1 Stimme
Sandra Thier	1 Stimme
Maria Furtwängler	1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi	1 Stimme

Es werden auch mehrfahantworten Bewertet-


----------



## hajowa (5 Aug. 2010)

Für mich hat Maria Furtwängler den geilsten Body!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

hajowa schrieb:


> Für mich hat Maria Furtwängler den geilsten Body!



Stimmt, die hat auch ne tolle Figur


----------



## hajowa (7 Aug. 2010)

Die tollste Figur hat natürlich Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## STECHER (7 Aug. 2010)

Kate Backinsale 100%


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (7 Aug. 2010)

*Mein Schnuckelchen Jeanette natürlich*



​


----------



## neman64 (2 Sep. 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Charlotte Engelhardt	5 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	4 Stimmen
4.	Heidi Kabel	3 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	3 Stimmen
5.	Jenniffer Attinson	2 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale	2 Stimmen
Kim Kardashine	1 Stimme
9.	Djamia Rowe	1 Stimme
Heidi Klum	1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini	1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart	1 Stimme
Tayler Swift	1 Stimme
Steffi Graf	1 Stimme
Sandra Thier	1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi	1 Stimme


----------



## canil (2 Sep. 2010)

_*Kate Beckinsale*_​


----------



## NIWI (2 Sep. 2010)

Eindeutig wohl Kate Backinsale


----------



## armin (2 Sep. 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Sep. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​5.	Jenniffer Attinson	2 Stimmen



Wer ist das denn? 

Ansonsten: Cameron Diaz.


----------



## zero1992 (9 Okt. 2010)

Annemarie Warnkross =P


----------



## ddd (10 Okt. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (10 Okt. 2010)

"Big Bang Theory" - Lady Kaley Cuoco!! :thumbup:


----------



## yodema (10 Okt. 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## riptail (11 Okt. 2010)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## eibersberger (11 Okt. 2010)

ganz klar Katy Perry


----------



## eibersberger (11 Okt. 2010)

Katy Perry hat die geilste Figur von allen.


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Okt. 2010)

Natalie Portman - ganz klar!

Wundert mich, dass sie noch nicht aufgetaucht ist


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Okt. 2010)

Wenn hier alle posten, werde ich mal ein ordentliches
Pfund in die Waagschale werfen. 

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## begoodtonite (15 Okt. 2010)

Sonja Kirchberger!


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Kim Wilde


----------



## panda49 (29 Nov. 2010)

Ich gebe der Sonya Kraus und der Charlotte Engelhardt je eine Stimme.

LG Panda


----------



## g60 (30 Nov. 2010)

Annemarie Warnkross!!:WOW:


----------



## Michelle2811 (1 Dez. 2010)

Charlotte, ganz klar


----------



## hajowa (18 Dez. 2010)

Für mich ohne Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler hat die geilste Figur!


----------



## g60 (19 Dez. 2010)

Ich meine ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS:thumbup:


----------



## MrCap (30 Dez. 2010)

*Für meinen Geschmack sollte an einer Frau auch was dran sein... darum bin ich natürlich für
Barbara Schöneberger und Christine Neubauer !!!*


----------



## reedy91 (5 Jan. 2011)

annemarie schad das die noch nicht in am magazin war


----------



## letmatherjunge (6 Jan. 2011)

Marisa miller !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floyd (8 Jan. 2011)

Dirk Bach  :WOW:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Jan. 2011)

Jasmin Lord


----------



## punkerali (8 Jan. 2011)

estella warren und christina aguilera sind heiße feger
ich will auf jeden fall ein klon von beiden


----------



## paratox (8 Jan. 2011)

Kate Beckinsale:thumbup:


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Jan. 2011)

christina aguilera


----------



## willbilder (9 Jan. 2011)

Salma Hayek


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Für mich ohne Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## BIG 2 (29 März 2011)

*Evangeline Lilly*


----------



## zebra (13 Apr. 2011)

Germany: 1. Charlotte Engelhardt 2. Verona Pooth 3. Heidi Klum
International: 1. Jennifer Lopez 2. Kim Kardashian 3. Michelle Hunziker


----------



## ToolAddict (14 Apr. 2011)

Anna-Katharina Samsel aus *Alles was zählt* hat auch eine brachial gute Figur.
:thumbup:


----------



## Der W (19 Apr. 2011)

ganz klar Kaley Cuoco^^


----------



## neman64 (5 Mai 2011)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
6.	Hedi Kabel	3 Stimmen
Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Annemarie Warnkross	3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
10.	Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
Cchristina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
13.	Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Cameron Dianz	1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Barbara Schöneberger	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
JennifferLopez	1 Stimme
Michelle Hunziker	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

Sarah Bogen


----------



## hagelspechthans (5 Mai 2011)

barbara schööneberger


----------



## beachkini (5 Mai 2011)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, ohne wenn und aber


----------



## meyki (8 Mai 2011)

Annika Kipp sehr erotisch
Tina Kaiser sehr anziehend
Anneke Dürkopp traumhaft


----------



## hotte se (20 Mai 2011)

Ich finde eine ältere Frau hat ein Hammer-body:
Catherine Zeta-Jones

knapp dahinter:
Cameron Diaz


----------



## hustler92 (21 Mai 2011)

Gaaaanz klar: MICHELLE HUNZIKER!


----------



## hagelspechthans (21 Mai 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## ShiningEyes (21 Mai 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross,wer auch sonst!


----------



## Bargo (21 Mai 2011)

Wolke?


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2011)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen
2.	Sonya Kraus	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
Annemarie Warnkross	4 Stimmen
7.	Hedi Kabel	3 Stimmen
Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	3 Stimmen
10.	Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
Cchristina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
Cameron Dianz	2 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	2 Stimmen
16.	Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
JennifferLopez	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme
Sarah Bogen	1 Stimme
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Tina Kaiser	1 Stimme
Anette Dürkopp	1 Stimme
Chaterine Zeta Jones	1 Stimme
Wolke	1 Stimme


----------



## rotbuche (2 Dez. 2011)

Anneke Dürkopp,:thumbup:

habt ihr mal die Bilder vom Playboy gesehen?

Superfigur!


----------



## collins (3 Dez. 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun - zum Dahinschmelzen...


----------



## benmaroni (4 Dez. 2011)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## trommler (11 Dez. 2011)

Die geilste Katze ist auf jeden Fall: Maria Furtwängler. Ich liebe sie!!


----------



## Liebscher (14 Dez. 2011)

Cameron Diaz
Charlize Theron


----------



## congo64 (19 Dez. 2011)

Heidi Kabel hat lange keine Stimme mehr bekommen - hier also meine für sie


----------



## uws (26 Dez. 2011)

:thumbup:
Sila Sahin


----------



## neman64 (1 Jan. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S
1.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen


 
2.	Sonya Kraus	7 Stimmen


 
Maria Furtwängler	7 Stimmen


 
4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
Annemarie Warnkross	4 Stimmen
Hedi Kabel	4 Stimmen
8.	Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	3 Stimmen
Cameron Dianz	3 Stimmen
12.	Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
Cchristina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	2 Stimmen
Anette Dürkopp	2 Stimmen
17.	Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
JennifferLopez	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme
Sarah Bogen	1 Stimme
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Tina Kaiser	1 Stimme
Chaterine Zeta Jones	1 Stimme
Wolke	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichelbraun	1 Stimme
Charlies Theron	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme


----------



## trommler (21 Aug. 2012)

Immer noch gilt: Maria Furtwängler


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Aug. 2012)

Mich selber wählen soll ich nicht, denke ich, also Jasmin Wagner etwas Gross aber so Kuschelig,


----------



## neman64 (1 Sep. 2012)

1.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	8 Stimmen



 

 

3.	Sonya Kraus	7 Stimmen




 

4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
Annemarie Warnkross	4 Stimmen
Hedi Kabel	4 Stimmen
8.	Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	3 Stimmen
Cameron Dianz	3 Stimmen
12.	Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
Cchristina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	2 Stimmen
Anette Dürkopp	2 Stimmen
17.	Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
JennifferLopez	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme
Sarah Bogen	1 Stimme
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Tina Kaiser	1 Stimme
Chaterine Zeta Jones	1 Stimme
Wolke	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichelbraun	1 Stimme
Charlies Theron	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Jasmin Wagner	1 Stimme


----------



## memories (1 Sep. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## Matze8426 (22 Sep. 2012)

Je eine Stimme für:
- Sonja Kraus
- Adriana Lima
- Bar Refaeli
- Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Sep. 2012)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1. Sonya Kraus



 

2.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	8 Stimmen



 

 

4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
Annemarie Warnkross	4 Stimmen
Hedi Kabel	4 Stimmen
8.	Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	3 Stimmen
Cameron Dianz	3 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	3 Stimmen
13.	Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
Cchristina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
Anette Dürkopp	2 Stimmen
17.	Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
JennifferLopez	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme
Sarah Bogen	1 Stimme
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Tina Kaiser	1 Stimme
Chaterine Zeta Jones	1 Stimme
Wolke	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichelbraun	1 Stimme
Charlies Theron	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Jasmin Wagner	1 Stimme
Adriana Lima	1 Stimme
Bar Raffaeli	1 Stimme


----------



## arister (1 Okt. 2012)

also, ich finde sowohl Katharina Wagner, als auch Barbara Schöneberger umwerfend


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*Mandy Grace Capristo ! ! !*


----------



## Lumase (28 Okt. 2012)

Jasmin Wagner ist die Hübscheste und Sexieste junge Dame


----------



## Don76 (28 Okt. 2012)

Eindeutig Sonya Kraus.


----------



## STeFF23 (4 Jan. 2013)

Es gibt viele die eine Tolle Figur haben, aber für mich ist Jennifer Lopez die nr. 1


----------



## germania (9 Jan. 2013)

....die schönste figur ist relativ..mal rund mal schlank mal ..


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2013)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Sonya Kraus	11 Stimmen




 

2.	Charlotte Egelhardt	8 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	8 Stimmen



 

 

4.	Kim Kardashine 5 Stimmen
5.	Annemarie Warnkross	4 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
Hedi Kabel	4 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
9.	Cameron Dianz	3 Stimmen
Jenniffer Attinson 3 Stimmen
Kate Backinsale 3 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	3 Stimmen
13.	Anette Dürkopp	2 Stimmen
Christina Aguilera	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum 2 Stimmen
Jasmin Wagner	2 Stimmen
Jenniffer Lopez	2 Stimmen
Katy Perry	2 Stimmen
19.	Adriana Lima	1 Stimme
Anna-Katharina Samsel	1 Stimme
Annemarie Schad	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Ashley Tisdale	1 Stimme
Bar Raffaeli	1 Stimme
Charlies Theron	1 Stimme
Chaterine Zeta Jones	1 Stimme
Christiane Neubauer	1 Stimme
Djamia Rowe 1 Stimme
Emanuelle Beart 1 Stimme
Estella Warren	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly	1 Stimme
Evangeline Lilly 1 Stimme
Jasmin Lord	1 Stimme
Kaley Cuoco	1 Stimme
Katharina Wagner	1 Stimme
Kim Wilde	1 Stimme
Lady Kaley	1 Stimme
Mandy Grace Capristo	1 Stimme
Marisa Miller	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichelbraun	1 Stimme
Natalie Portman	1 Stimme
Poritta De Rossi 1 Stimme
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Sandra Ahrabini 1 Stimme
Sandra Thier 1 Stimme
Sarah Bogen	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Sonja Kirchberger	1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt 1 Stimme
Steffi Graf 1 Stimme
Tayler Swift 1 Stimme
Tina Kaiser	1 Stimme
Verona Poot	1 Stimme
Wolke	1 Stimme


----------



## blueeyes1973 (17 Apr. 2013)

Ich würde für Barbara Schöneberger stimmen.


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## luv (8 Aug. 2013)

Rosie Huntington Whiteley
Rihanna


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Palina Rojinski

Stefanie Kloß

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Palina Rojinski

Stefanie Kloß

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Candice Swanpoel
Miranda Kerr


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## 5799stefan (13 Dez. 2014)

Ariana Grande


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## Dilbert (17 Sep. 2016)

Klare Sache: Andrea Berg!


----------



## tvgirlslover (17 Sep. 2016)

Miriam Lange :cupidgirl:


----------



## Ordell Robbie (19 Sep. 2016)

also die annemarie warnkross (carpendale) ist schon ein sehr cooles thing.^^

als zweit möchte ich die fernanda brandao nicht unerwähnt lassen, ebenmfalls ein sehr sexy , lecker mädchen. ...


----------

